# Abu Dhabi - Dubai Commute



## NitinS (Dec 5, 2017)

Hello Guys:yo: i am sure this has been talked about in length in this forum, but honestly dint get any concert answer or solution, so would ask if you think living in Abu Dhabi and traveling to Dubai for work and back is a good idea? Yes I do drive but I reckon this wil really put a dent in my wallet in regards to the fuel.. any pointers on this regards will be highly appreciated.

Thank you :israel:


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Where in Abu Dhabi to where in Dubai matters ....


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

NitinS said:


> Hello Guys:yo: i am sure this has been talked about in length in this forum, but honestly dint get any concert answer or solution, so would ask if you think living in Abu Dhabi and traveling to Dubai for work and back is a good idea? Yes I do drive but I reckon this wil really put a dent in my wallet in regards to the fuel.. any pointers on this regards will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you :israel:


Very tough question. Depends on you and your job role office and residence location.

from Yas mall to jebel ali is doable.

From Corniche to Al Qusais is impossible to do.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Living in AD and traveling to Dubai - you will always be opposite the direction of traffic. But it takes a lot of time (2.5 - 3 hours daily for the back and forth including any rest or petrol breaks), petrol, and a lot of KMs on the car. 

If you live in the Al Raha Beach/ Gardens, KCA, etc it is manageable, esp. if you are traveling to the Marina area. I know of a friend who did this, but he used to live in al Raha beach and traveled to the DIFC. 

I could never do something like this, but a lot of people do.


----------



## NitinS (Dec 5, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> Where in Abu Dhabi to where in Dubai matters ....


 house is close to Delma Park & work in Business bay !


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

NitinS said:


> house is close to Delma Park & work in Business bay !


About wo hours if the roads are clear - 30 minutes to Al Raha area, an hour to the Marina and then 30 minutes to Business Bay. You're going through three major blockages - Jebel Ali, Umm Sequim and Business Bay junctions.

Personally, I wouldnt bother - eight hours at work and four hours travelling every day ?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> About wo hours if the roads are clear - 30 minutes to Al Raha area, an hour to the Marina and then 30 minutes to Business Bay. You're going through three major blockages - Jebel Ali, Umm Sequim and Business Bay junctions.
> 
> Personally, I wouldnt bother - eight hours at work and four hours travelling every day ?


My opinion as well. No thank you but I would rather do this than commute from Sharjah and a lot of people do that. 

"up to you"!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

NitinS said:


> Hello Guys:yo: i am sure this has been talked about in length in this forum, but honestly dint get any concert answer or solution, so would ask if you think living in Abu Dhabi and traveling to Dubai for work and back is a good idea? Yes I do drive but I reckon this wil really put a dent in my wallet in regards to the fuel.. any pointers on this regards will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you :israel:


This topic has been discussed to death on this forum. So I don't know why you think you didn't get any "concert answer or solution." You just didn't find the answer you wanted, which is that it's easy and not a problem. 

The consensus is pretty clear: don't do it unless you absolutely have to. Move to Dubai as soon as you can.


----------



## NitinS (Dec 5, 2017)

TallyHo said:


> NitinS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Guys
> ...


 I know mate !


----------

